# fav club and why



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Whats your fav club and why?

Mine are my 6 iron because I can hit consisently with it I'm not the longest hitter but 9 times out of ten it goes straight. Also My 3 hybird is my fav I love the feel when I hit one sweetly off it I just cant do it every hit yet but I'm working on it Whats Yours?


----------



## 6789 (Feb 4, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Whats your fav club and why?
> 
> Mine are my 6 iron because I can hit consisently with it I'm not the longest hitter but 9 times out of ten it goes straight. Also My 3 hybird is my fav I love the feel when I hit one sweetly off it I just cant do it every hit yet but I'm working on it Whats Yours?


Mine is the putter, thats were you make your money so to speak. I don't mind my Odyessy 2 Ball Blade, a Scotty Cameron wouldn't hurt either


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Wow! Tough question... Driver? Putter? Hybrid?

My game is, to a large extent, based on hitting fairways, but it's not my driver.

I've always been a good putter, more or less naturally, and I can putt with almost anything, so it's not that.

My hybrid has probably improved a weakness in my game like no other technology I've ever known, but it's not that.

No, I would have to say my favorite club is my sand wedge. I have a 2002 Bertha SW that has been matched up with every set of clubs I've carried for 3 years now. I can do more with that wedge from fairway, rough or sand than any club I've ever owned.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I am 6'2" and use 33.5" putters. 35 inch models do not work well for me.
Agreed... I use a 36" putter and would probably add another inch to it if I could. I'm 6' 7" tall with a somewhat short upper arm that throws off the generic measurements you always hear about. You know the one - two people a foot different in height will have their fingertips at the same level... Doesn't work for me.

Gotta love the Taylormade putters though... feels like nothing I've ever had before.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Gotta be my 9 iron! It was the first club I learned to hit, and whenever I need it, it gets the job done!


----------



## BogeyXL (Oct 28, 2007)

My 3 Wood. 

It instills total confidence in me every time I pull it out of my bag. The one club in my bag that I can control enough to give me the greatest range of shots, stangely enough.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Mine would be my Taylormade r7 425. The reason it is my favorite is because it is a taylormade and it gives me confidence just having it in the bag. My 2nd favorite is my putter. The reason of that is because I painted it blue and put a lot of work into makeing it look awesome.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Surtees said:


> Whats your fav club and why?
> 
> Mine are my 6 iron because I can hit consisently with it I'm not the longest hitter but 9 times out of ten it goes straight. Also My 3 hybird is my fav I love the feel when I hit one sweetly off it I just cant do it every hit yet but I'm working on it Whats Yours?


Mine changed on the weekend to my 7 iron because i was just hitting so sweetly off it and putting it exactly where i want the ball to go and my 3 hybird I have shortern my swing with it and now I'm hittig straight down the fairways off the the tee, my distance has decreasesed a bit but I'm hitting straight with it pretty much everytime now.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtee: Now that we introduced ourselves here is mine. the wedge, 100 meters in, it shortens the putting distance.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yes thats a club that I want to get a couple of different degrees of to see what works for me.


----------



## Jeronimo (Feb 17, 2008)

Im really in love with my 9 Iron


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtee: Do you think a GW or LW would be proper artillery to assult the green or is it in the swing, because I get in those situations of too long or too short and a bump and run is out of the question


----------



## King Woods (Feb 18, 2008)

Jeronimo said:


> Im really in love with my 9 Iron


I've got to agree. It's one of those clubs that you just can't hit poorly. I'll play difficult par 4s with 3 9 irons to get to the green. Making a 5 on a difficult par 4 is difinately a plus. I just can't play it if I need to fly it more than 140 off of the tee.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Surtee: Do you think a GW or LW would be proper artillery to assult the green or is it in the swing, because I get in those situations of too long or too short and a bump and run is out of the question


I think maybe a LW that where I think my hole is but if your after advice there are people on here that have more golf knowlegde then me. I agree with you bump and runs can be a bit funny sometimes


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

I would have to say my 4 iron. It's consistently far and straight.


----------



## King Woods (Feb 18, 2008)

memorex88 said:


> I would have to say my 4 iron. It's consistently far and straight.


If you can hit your 4 iron consistently straight, then it should be your favorite club!


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

6789 said:


> Mine is the putter, thats were you make your money so to speak. I don't mind my Odyessy 2 Ball Blade, a Scotty Cameron wouldn't hurt either


I'm putting a down payment down on a Scotty Cameron today. I can't wait to get it home and start practicing with it.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Topflite_d2 said:


> I'm putting a down payment down on a Scotty Cameron today. I can't wait to get it home and start practicing with it.


That sounds like it would be a nice new toy. have fun with it.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Thanks. Everyone at another golf forum im part of is telling me their opinions of my buying one and they are not so good. haha


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Do you think it is possible for your favorite club to change when you buy a new set of woods or irons? Over the past year, I think I've accumulated a lot of clubs I really like without a compromise.

For no reason in particular, I have always had a full set of woods and irons made by the same manufacturer, other than the putter. It seems in the past couple years since I started playing again, as I've tried various sets, I found a sand wedge or a driver or a hybrid that just seemed to work better for me than something from a matched set. I have tried a lot and I have found myself with a mixed bag now.

While my Cobra irons match, 4 iron through gap wedge, my SW is still a Callaway. I have the SW for the new iron set, but the jury is still out. My driver goes back and forth between a Callaway Fusion FT-3 or a Cleveland Hibore. I have a higher loft Cobra driver, but I don't think the shaft suits me too well because I can seemingly hit it on the screws and it goes nowhere. My 3 wood is a Callaway Bertha around 2003 vintage. My hybrids are a 3H and 4H Callaway Heavenwoods. Needless to say, my clubhead covers look like the United Nations flags with the different colors at that end of my bag.


----------



## ess32 (Oct 21, 2006)

Has to be my putter. Here lately I just can't wait to get up to green to break her out. I have really been working hard to groove my stroke, so every putt is a chance to prove that it is paying off.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Way to go. it only been warm enough one day play then back to winter
lousey snow, but we need the water.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Last weekend, it was my putter. Good putting was the only thing that saved me from acting like a crybaby and throwing a tantrum on the course.

Can you get road rage in a golf cart??? :dunno:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

DennisM said:


> Last weekend, it was my putter. Good putting was the only thing that saved me from acting like a crybaby and throwing a tantrum on the course.
> 
> Can you get road rage in a golf cart??? :dunno:


Yes you can but I dont think its recommend, and your also not meant to throw clubs:laugh:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Surtees said:


> Yes you can but I dont think its recommend, and your also not meant to throw clubs:laugh:


Awwww... You're just no fun at all...


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Dennis: if your having problems with a club and need to throw something. come here and throw snow balls so I can get on the course. we need you to clean up all that nasty white stuff plus it relieves club frustration.
Bob


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

DennisM said:


> Awwww... You're just no fun at all...


sorry I try to be fun and i have to admit that i have thrown a club or two before but I try not to do that now


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be (Nov 25, 2006)

I'd have to say my favorite club is my sandwedge. Its just a plain old John daily wedge but I hit it consistant and I call it old faithful.


----------

